# Teenagers in Dubai??



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi is there much for teenagers/young people to do out in Dubai. Youth clubs activities, space to hang out, opportunities to explore and discuss the issues they face etc.. 

I am a degree qualified youth and community worker here in uk but am moving to Dubai in a few weeks. Miss working with my kids already and was wondering if anyone knew of any clubs, or any avenues I could explore for work (even if just voluntary). I've Looked online and can't find anything, or is anyone else out there with similar qualifications who fancies getting our heads together and exploring setting something up for the future?? Will need to explore the legalities of this I know and will probably be a complete minefield, but there seems to be plenty out there for kids and lots of baby groups but not a lot for older kids.

Get in touch if you know of any groups or want to try and set something up in future.


----------

